# honeywell auto round dampers



## tech9358 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hows it going? I recently.installed two honeywell ARD dampers one is a 10" and the other 8" when i cut on the thermostats to open both dampers only one opens if i shut off the opened dampers thermostat it closes alowing the other to open. Any ideas on what could be causing this? Too much air flow? Both are 2 wire dampers.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

The ARDs normally come set up power closed, spring open. How do you have them wired.


----------



## juancollum (Oct 27, 2012)

There must be a problem in some kind of setting and installation. Plz recheck that.

______________
acetylene torch


----------

